# My tank dilemma please read this:



## UgLy_eLf (Feb 26, 2005)

I am trying to figure out what to do with my fish since I bought fish that are aggressive with my dociles. 

Here's whats going on in my tank:28 gallon

1 pleco 6-7inches
1 red tail shark (3 inches)
1 red eyed tetra
4 neons
3 mollies (An adult fully grown 2.5-3 inches, and 2 babies 1-2 inches)
3 dwarf puffers (1 cm)

The red tail shark has gotten very aggressive towards the neons and mollies in the last two weeks, he's grown a lot since I first bought him.

The puffer fish I didnt expect to become so aggressive until they were well larger than 1 cm, but they are attacking my mollies and neons. I'd like to keep them in a community environment, however I will settle for a ten gallon eventually just for them, but not until I find work, so this is my dilemma right now:

What should I do to keep my fish safe? My red tail and my puffers attack my more docile fish, should I give them to a pet shop? Or should I get rid of the aggressive fish? Who else (more aggressive) can I house with my redtail and puffers? 

I love my fish and dont want them hurt I feel awful for how things are going now, my redtail however is proving to be more of an A**h*le every day especially during feeding time, he makes swiss cheese of my neons (that arent on a school yet, I have noticed this yes, and my other red eyed tetra, I intend to get more of them all) but I'd like to figure out which way to go... someone please help me. More aggressive, or docile? Im a little bored of docile fish however I've had them for ages,


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh boy.... the puffers need another tank, so does the pleco and the shark, the tetras need a school of 6 or more....


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

It would make too much sense to research fish before you added them to your tank. Take back the rts and the puffers. Then do the research before you kill/harm any more fish.


----------



## UgLy_eLf (Feb 26, 2005)

Thanks for the rude reply asshole. No fish have been killed, their fins have been harmed I've already admitted to that. When I bought the RTS he didnt bother anyone for 6 months until he grew another good inch, now he's a bruit. The puffers I did read about, however I did not feel that they'd be a threat until they were older, I've been planning to set up a 10 gallon for them, just not at this moment.

Im making plans on Monday to trade the RTS for more neons, and red eyes, I'm well aware that they need a school.

But all I wanted to know was that if I should switch to a more aggressive tank, give the tetra's and mollies a better home, and purchase barbs and other semi-aggressive fish: compatibility here is what Im really asking for.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Dont be calling names around here it is not welcome...
If you want aggressive go for aggressive, its up to you...
The puffers should be kept by themselves though.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

might I remind you Ugly_elf that there are kids on this forum... please keep the language under control. This hobby has a lot of debate and its easy for some of our experianced people to get upset. What DavidDoyle is saying is that you should always research before you buy... you would have found that RTS almost always become more aggressive with time, and get quite large (6" I believe). I think it would be very smart to take out those dwarf puffers and put them in a 10 gallon... also the trade for the neons and red eyes is a smart move 
As for the last statement, I am not exactly sure what you mean... do you want a semi-aggressive tank with the RTS and Barbs??? Be a little more clear on what you want and maybe I or others can help.


----------



## UgLy_eLf (Feb 26, 2005)

Sorry for the language BTW. 

But here's whats happening I've put some thought into this

RTS trade for more neons and red eyes, so the little guys are in a school. My mollies look like they're getting ready to mate, this is what made me make my final decision on this.

I've been digging around for an old 10 gallon, but just my luck my roomate threw my old tank out. Im thinking I can deal with the puffers in the tank as of now, for a month or two as long as I keep the nippers well-fed, give them live plants to nibble on, and Im still looking for snails for their beaks. But yes eventually I knew I'd need to move them I was hoping it wouldnt be so soon. I've got three levels of nipper action going on, the first is a little dwarf smaller than the other two, and he leaves every other fish alone, hangs around by himself. The second will occasionally snap at another fish if they're too close, and the third well, he's a jerk, but he's the largest so I am preparing for the worst from the other two aswell.

I've heard of low success rates from professionals, they simply could not keep these guys alive.
_____________________________________________________________________________

Scratch the semi-aggressive fish idea, I'm too attached to my mollies to see them go.
_____________________________________________________________________________
I'll be getting ready for the 10 gallon next month, what filter can I use for the 3 puffers? I know I wont need anything too fancy or strong, but something that will keep the water circulating well throughout the tank.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

since the low bioload with only 3 dwarfs I wouldn't think you would need any special filteration... just a reg. hob filter... also low success rate on the puffers?? I have them and I don't think they are too hard, just a little different food needs. Well planted tanks are the best for them (with an assortment of snails)


----------



## UgLy_eLf (Feb 26, 2005)

What temperature do you keep the water at for them? 

I noticed they need a filter that will produce little current, I set the filter in my community tank to high and the little guys hated it.

The larger pet stores dont carry snails o_0 I asked around at Petco and Petsmart.. nothin. I'll be asking the smaller pet store I have in mind about that when I trade in my shark.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I just use a whisper filter (I forget the size). Any pet store should have common pond snails... they are usually on shipments of plants that come in... and usually can get them fairly cheap or for free (they tend to be a nussiance) I keep a population of them in my 125 gallon (reproduce like mad) piranha tank and I frequently add more to my 10 gallon dwarf puffer tank.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Until you get another tank, why not put a tank divider in the tank you have and seperate the puffers from the rest of your fish? You can easily make one for less then $5. I used a plastic craft canvas (Walmart 50 cent) 8 small suction hooks and fishing line. Or you can buy them at Petsmart for around $10.


----------



## shedmyskin78 (Feb 27, 2005)

> The larger pet stores dont carry snails o_0 I asked around at Petco and Petsmart..


yeah I know at the petco here in CT I go to they usually have smaller snails in a lot of the tanks, like the other person said they come in with shipments and I've had no problem getting a few of them for free if you ask nicely and it especially helps if you are buying a fish or omsehting else. Just say hey do you have any small snails you can throw in for free...smile a lot and be friendly.


----------

